# First ever edit (Steamboat)



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice work, What do you use to edit?


----------



## scrill (Nov 8, 2011)

mitch19 said:


> Nice work, What do you use to edit?


thanks, I used final cut pro x


----------

